# Mimosa creek NDG due in February



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Alright so I'm posting early lol 
One of my absolute favorite goats and my only lamancha aborted twins around her 2 month mark. There's a chance it was from a horse nettle weed but I mostly think I just wasn't feeding her good enough for how large she is compared to my Nigerians so that was a really crappy experience. On top of that I lost two bucks and two does last year so it was a really tough year for me. I'm learning every single day and I'm just gonna keep trying to push forward.

I don't have exact dates for my does because the buck was penned with them for a few weeks but I did witness a few breedings.

First up should be Groovy (chocolate moonspotted doe Second freshening for her) due February 11th for 145 days but she went 150 days last time.

also due on that day should be my buckskin doe Khalessi but she possibly went into heat again and may not deliver until March but I'm going with Feb because there's some udder going on already. 4th freshening for her typically gives twins but had a single the second time. Also only two does out of her so far lol

then Khalessi's dark buckskin daughter Bernese is due on Valentine's Day and she is a wide load so hoping for twins with her.

her sister Lucia pictured along side of her and her mom went and waited and isn't due until April ‍♀ But she's pretty immature so it's fine.

the blue eyed flashy doe is the daughter of the chocolate doe and is due God only knows when because her and her mom are fence jumpers and were with my bucks quite a few times and he seemed to show no interest in her once I actually stuck him in to breed so if she delivers before the 8th or February a dna test will be needed yay!

I plan on participating in one day milk test this year


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Very cute girls!! Can’t wait for babies!! I have some due in February and March so we can impatiently wait together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Very cute girls!! Can't wait for babies!! I have some due in February and March so we can impatiently wait together


Pretty sure we kidded together last year too lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry for all the losses  It sucks. 
Beautiful does though! Hoping for lots of healthy kids and easy kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty does. 

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So sorry for your losses. Goid luck with these pretty girls!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It's taken me 4 years to develop this little herd lol. I'm trying to not go over having 10 does until I can expand fencing and build a better shelter but on top of kidding I've put myself on two reservation list haha. I just want a second lamancha because I'm considering separating my lamancha from my Nigerians. Although sometimes I think I should just focus on one breed. However my lamancha is my absolute favorite goat and the thought of moving her out of my herd breaks my heart. I have a lot of thinking to do. I also really want a red doe. One of my first goats was this beautiful red but she was infertile so now it's my dream goat color. I have mostly flat rocks outcrossed with dragonfly in my herd with the exception of the chocolate doe who comes from a little tots estate line sire. Her dam has nothing behind her but her FF udder although small was shaped so beautifully so even though she's a giant pain in my butt she's staying.







not a great picture of him but he's a black and white moonspotted flat rocks buck. His sire is silver along with his twin brother so I'm interested to see what he throws. He's bred to so many buckskins though so I'm assuming I will have even more buckskins. Which is okay they are all beautiful.

here's the other possibility of my fence jumper and my one due in April. He's pretty young though and we had a pneumonia issue with him for bit. So I'm not sure he was ever up for getting the job done.









I don't have any recent pictures of him but he's flat rocks lines crossed with little tots lines. He's bigger now. He's fluffy and should be wider then my other buck. His color has lightened up so much you can't even really see the moonspots and his gold colors are basically cream looking. My plan was to use him on the chocolate doe and her daughter because he's slightly related to the rest of my herd but he was just to little and his cough would get worse when he exerted himself so he's resting until next breeding season.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’d really like to see some examples of kidding stalls especially in smaller areas. I have a shed I use. It’s not a super small shed but it also holds my hay and some tools so my space is a bit limited. Debating if I can get away with just two stalls because maybe a mom and daughter wouldn’t mind kidding together?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all beautiful! I wish you a great kidding season and healthy kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So Daisy’s hips are becoming more prominent and she looks to be sinking in on the sides a tad bit because of it. I’m no where near prepared for anyone to kid. She’s a FF so it’s very possibly she’s playing games with my head but she starts soft talking every time she sees me even though she’s a bit scared of me. No way for me to feel her ligaments because of her being so timid all I know is when she gets close enough she should be easier to catch lol. Hopefully I can get my shed cleared and ready this weekend just in case. We are expecting snow tonight and probably on Monday. It doesn’t snow here much so it’s cold for us lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> So Daisy's hips are becoming more prominent and she looks to be sinking in on the sides a tad bit because of it. I'm no where near prepared for anyone to kid. She's a FF so it's very possibly she's playing games with my head but she starts soft talking every time she sees me even though she's a bit scared of me. No way for me to feel her ligaments because of her being so timid all I know is when she gets close enough she should be easier to catch lol. Hopefully I can get my shed cleared and ready this weekend just in case. We are expecting snow tonight and probably on Monday. It doesn't snow here much so it's cold for us lol


Sounds like you better get ready!
Good luck!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> Sounds like you better get ready!
> Good luck!


 How soon can they start dropping? Is it possible I still have weeks? I may not have time for a pen build in the shed but I can at least get it cleaned up in there. I kept telling my husband last weekend to please get stuff so I can organize all his stinking tools and stuff but no he is a procrastinator who wants to put everything off. It's hard because I like things planned way ahead of time and he will go to day of like it's ok we will figure it out ‍♀
I'll just throw his stuff in bags and put it up on the loft lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> How soon can they start dropping? Is it possible I still have weeks? I may not have time for a pen build in the shed but I can at least get it cleaned up in there. I kept telling my husband last weekend to please get stuff so I can organize all his stinking tools and stuff but no he is a procrastinator who wants to put everything off. It's hard because I like things planned way ahead of time and he will go to day of like it's ok we will figure it out ‍♀
> I'll just throw his stuff in bags and put it up on the loft lol[/QUOTE
> I don't know the answer to that, just that if it was me I would want to be prepared ASAP, if I didn't know the exact due dates. I would go with the first possible due date, just so there's no sudden "having to scramble to get a kidding stall ready".


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Trying to get example pics. I came out and she's not eating with the other goats she's walking around picking grass. I feel like it looks like it's sunken around tail head too. She's allowing me near her but not to touch her. She's going to drive me nuts like her dam. Kid is moving like crazy up by her flank though.





















Also added image of her wondering why I keep looking at her backside.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like she has a way to go.... hopefully you cant get things set up for kidding. Best wishes. If she is going off feed check her ketone levels


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> Trying to get example pics. I came out and she's not eating with the other goats she's walking around picking grass. I feel like it looks like it's sunken around tail head too. She's allowing me near her but not to touch her. She's going to drive me nuts like her dam. Kid is moving like crazy up by her flank though.
> View attachment 193923
> View attachment 193925
> View attachment 193927
> Also added image of her wondering why I keep looking at her backside.


"Oh Maaaaa, what you see back there? I cant see there."
Shame she looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Looks like she has a way to go.... hopefully you cant get things set up for kidding. Best wishes. If she is going off feed check her ketone levels


Thank you! If she was bred to the buck I put in the pen then her earliest due date isn't until the 8th so that's what I'm hoping for but her and her dam consistently jumped my gate while bucks were out foraging. I witnessed her dam bred when I put buck in pen so I know she's not due until February at least. At this point she's my only one I never witnessed a breeding on and is in question. She is bagging up nicely but not tight and doesn't look ready. It's crazy to see how active the kid is. At least I know baby is healthy. She was walking around the pasture finding mimosa leaves so I guess she just didn't feel like eating hay. She ate great this morning. They have a teff hay and I've been feeding chaffhaye every morning.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They sure know how to keep us guessing and wondering and fussing!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m over updating today haha 
But I went to go take some more hay into the shelter before the rain/snow hits and my daughter grabbed her for me so I could check her ligs and they are very very squishy. Probably not saying much though because I swear her mom hung on to one ligament for a while lol.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

What does her udder look like?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> What does her udder look like?


I haven't shaved it so she's pretty hair but I could see it pretty good when she squatted to pee. It still has filling to do but her dam basically filled last minute too. I don't expect it to get very big either. Her dams was small. Amazingly shaped and impressive but small but she just had a single.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She probably still has a week at the very least. Just my guess but who knows with first timers. One day I’ll learn to write this stuff down for future references.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Udder has grown quite a bit since yesterday but still not a I’m about to pop udder. I’m probably not leaving the house this weekend just in case.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

First two pictures are my FF due on V day and last 3 are doe in question. Her udder is only slightly bigger so maybe we still have a month only difference is the ligaments but every doe is different. My biggest regret over the last few years have not been taking notes and pictures of this stuff so that I know more what to expect the following year so did super quick cuts(that's why they suck) and now I can better monitor them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I couldnt really tell on your Ff. But the second doe looks about 1/2 full with her udder. Going by my does..the actual udder goes to their hocks. Thats when my girls are in their last.week of pregnancy.







both these girls delivered in a week from this picture. Hope this helps you


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I couldnt really tell on your Ff. But the second doe looks about 1/2 full with her udder. Going by my does..the actual udder goes to their hocks. Thats when my girls are in their last.week of pregnancy.
> View attachment 194019
> both these girls delivered in a week from this picture. Hope this helps you


It does. Thank you very much. Both the girl's are FF. Her dam didn't get a big udder for her Ff because she only had a single doe. It stayed pretty high, tight and wide. Gauging this so far though I think hers is going to grow quite a bit more. She probably still has a month. I'll just keep a loose eye on her lol I'm pretty sure her dam kept pretty loose ligs for a few weeks too. Like her tail actually fell to the side for weeks before she delivered.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I couldnt really tell on your Ff. But the second doe looks about 1/2 full with her udder. Going by my does..the actual udder goes to their hocks. Thats when my girls are in their last.week of pregnancy.
> View attachment 194019
> both these girls delivered in a week from this picture. Hope this helps you


I found a picture on my Snapchat of her dam 7 days before kidding and you're absolutely right. I must have just thought it was smaller because I didn't shave her. You're awesome thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up::nod:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Pretty sure we kidded together last year too lol


we did!!! lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> we did!!! lol


Well this goat is still playing head games with me lol. I relaxed some when I felt the one that's not due until the 14th also had loose ligaments so i was like okay they can be loose forever then. However Daisys are so loose that it is sunken around the tail like you can visibly see from the outside they are sunk and she had what looked like little contractions yesterday which I'd guess is maybe like Braxton Hicks. Her udder is still no where near ready but she freaks me out because her dams were so loose for a while her tail fell one way. When it was time for her to deliver she had a kid out and dried within an hour because I had put her in my kidding shed and my husband took me to work and came back home and she already deliver a huge single doe on day 150. Her dam was bred so young too that I was freaking out the second I realized she was pregnant. So I'm hoping a get a super easy kidding from her daughter too just hoping I get to be there so I can maybe get her to be less wild


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Well this goat is still playing head games with me lol. I relaxed some when I felt the one that's not due until the 14th also had loose ligaments so i was like okay they can be loose forever then. However Daisys are so loose that it is sunken around the tail like you can visibly see from the outside they are sunk and she had what looked like little contractions yesterday which I'd guess is maybe like Braxton Hicks. Her udder is still no where near ready but she freaks me out because her dams were so loose for a while her tail fell one way. When it was time for her to deliver she had a kid out and dried within an hour because I had put her in my kidding shed and my husband took me to work and came back home and she already deliver a huge single doe on day 150. Her dam was bred so young too that I was freaking out the second I realized she was pregnant. So I'm hoping a get a super easy kidding from her daughter too just hoping I get to be there so I can maybe get her to be less wild


maybe her and hazelnut will go together today lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> maybe her and hazelnut will go together today lol


I wish but I doubt she's going. She probably still has a bit to go. It's weird though the amount of times her and her dam were out with two bucks and didn't get bred until I put him in their fence for breeding that's why I'm not buying she didn't get bred before hand lol. Also her udder was developing a little before the FF due in February too. I'm just ready to see hazelnut babies lol I also cannot wait to see that udder continue to develop. You will have to update some udder pics a couple weeks after she delivers. Too.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> I wish but I doubt she's going. She probably still has a bit to go. It's weird though the amount of times her and her dam were out with two bucks and didn't get bred until I put him in their fence for breeding that's why I'm not buying she didn't get bred before hand lol. Also her udder was developing a little before the FF due in February too. I'm just ready to see hazelnut babies lol I also cannot wait to see that udder continue to develop. You will have to update some udder pics a couple weeks after she delivers. Too.


ya, I would be a nervous wreck not knowing what date for sure they were due. Those darn bucks I swear!! I had a couple break outs myself but they didn't get anyone pregnant during those times..... you know me I love to share pics for sure!!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

The bucks didn’t technically break out. They were basically free foraging on my property while a new fence was being put up for them. My two does on the other hand jump the gate. I even put boards to build it up and her dam was still getting over it. One of the bucks just turned 6 months so he’s just now acting any kind of capable of breeding and the other one I put in the pen with the does sept 16th. And weirdly he bred everyone in front of me but her and one other doe who he ended up bringing later on for April. Like I’d be outside and he would breed someone almost like he wanted me to witness it lol. He was actually considered a Wild buck when I got him because he didn’t want anything to do with his breeders but after a few weeks here he’s in love with me. I think he just needed a smaller herd. He was actually born in Texas on the flat rocks farm and then brought back to Tennessee to his actual breeder. She kept his silver twin brother. He was suppose to be retained in Texas so idk if he didn’t meet her standards or if she just didn’t need another buck. He’s a little feminine bodied to me but he’s only a year old so that could change I guess. Sorry I talk a lot haha ramble ramble.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> The bucks didn't technically break out. They were basically free foraging on my property while a new fence was being put up for them. My two does on the other hand jump the gate. I even put boards to build it up and her dam was still getting over it. One of the bucks just turned 6 months so he's just now acting any kind of capable of breeding and the other one I put in the pen with the does sept 16th. And weirdly he bred everyone in front of me but her and one other doe who he ended up bringing later on for April. Like I'd be outside and he would breed someone almost like he wanted me to witness it lol. He was actually considered a Wild buck when I got him because he didn't want anything to do with his breeders but after a few weeks here he's in love with me. I think he just needed a smaller herd. He was actually born in Texas on the flat rocks farm and then brought back to Tennessee to his actual breeder. She kept his silver twin brother. He was suppose to be retained in Texas so idk if he didn't meet her standards or if she just didn't need another buck. He's a little feminine bodied to me but he's only a year old so that could change I guess. Sorry I talk a lot haha ramble ramble.


oh ok, that makes sense. my 5 month old buckling bred two does including hazelnut and they got pregnant their first time. my hunter is the one who broke out here (realistically I think my 14 year old left the gate unlatched) but he also like to jump on top of the polydome and over our 6' fence lol. I can't wait to see babies from your girls!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Have you been out to check yourself girls yet?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Have you been out to check yourself girls yet?


Just got back in. She's no longer sunken around the tail lol. She's going to be one of those does who ligs go back and forth. I didn't get to feel them though because she kept running from me. Yesterday was easier because it was raining and she wouldn't come out of the shelter. However she's even more swollen in the back then she was. Her tail can't really lay down anymore. She is probably gonna go another couple weeks. Her udder hasn't much changed.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

LisaCan89 said:


> Just got back in. She's no longer sunken around the tail lol. She's going to be one of those does who ligs go back and forth. I didn't get to feel them though because she kept running from me. Yesterday was easier because it was raining and she wouldn't come out of the shelter. However she's even more swollen in the back then she was. Her tail can't really lay down anymore. She is probably gonna go another couple weeks. Her udder hasn't much changed.


There's poop stuck to her tail so she must have lost some more mucus plug.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She’s arching her back again like I witnessed her doing yesterday. Guessing that’s helping position the kid?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has no labor signs, acting OK otherwise,she is most likely just moving them off of a uncomfortable position, which is uncomfortable for her.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How are your girls doing this morning?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> How are your girls doing this morning?


Normal lol her udder is for sure bigger then my FF due on the 14th though. (doh) And the one due on the 14th has to have at least twins in there because she looks like a whole house lol. Just seems like Daisys udder is growing a little bit each day and the one due on the 14th udder hasn't budged lol:shrug: if Daisy has more then one kid I'll know that she hides kids really well because she's not big at all. I really hope milk test goes well it will be our first year and I'm just gonna try the one day test first.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So daisys udder has grown but is not tight yet but I cannot feel her ligaments. The only reason I decided to check was because she had a darker tinged mucus. Not huge streaming but the darker stuff you will sometimes notice when they err getting really close. I’ll be watching her today but I won’t put her in the kidding area until I know it’s time. I don’t want to stress her pulling her from her herd since she’s not showing signs yet. I squished and squished and couldn’t find them but who knows they may still be somewhere in there barley hanging on lol I was actually starting to build hope she would wait until February. I’m trying get everyone on one day test but wanted them all to be 3-4 weeks fresh. Oh well. Also this will likely mean dna test. Bucks are very different looking but Gold can also carry black and both have moonspots. However only one is polled.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Udder has filled a little more since this morning. I’m thinking it will tomorrow but I’ll be putting her up tonight just in case.


----------



## Emily Druhe (Jan 14, 2021)

LisaCan89 said:


> I'd really like to see some examples of kidding stalls especially in smaller areas. I have a shed I use. It's not a super small shed but it also holds my hay and some tools so my space is a bit limited. Debating if I can get away with just two stalls because maybe a mom and daughter wouldn't mind kidding together?


We have a separate birthing stall and it holds about 5 mommas at a time and they all birth together just fine. once the babies are big enough we move babies and momma back to the normal pin.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I know you want daisy to hold out but secretly I hope she goes today with Getta hehehe


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I know you want daisy to hold out but secretly I hope she goes today with Getta hehehe


I didn't go to sleep until 2 am and still nothing lol. I saw my 11 year old on the camera go in there and lay down and sleep lol she doesn't want to miss a thing. I'm debating if I should go put her back with the herd but it was not easy getting her in there that I'd hate to drag her in the middle of heavy labor back into the shed. She's just showing small bits of discomfort but I haven't seen any contractions so I really don't know what to think. She's going to be different then all of my goats lol.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> I didn't go to sleep until 2 am and still nothing lol. I saw my 11 year old on the camera go in there and lay down and sleep lol she doesn't want to miss a thing. I'm debating if I should go put her back with the herd but it was not easy getting her in there that I'd hate to drag her in the middle of heavy labor back into the shed. She's just showing small bits of discomfort but I haven't seen any contractions so I really don't know what to think. She's going to be different then all of my goats lol.


well, you better get a few hours of sleep just in case.... and if it were my goat I would just leave her in if she's too hard to catch. But walking is good for them in the early stages of labor.... decisions lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She’s got a good half of a shed to move around in so it’s not to bad lol. I have the camera just on a trash can of food and every once in a while she walks up to the camera looks directly into it and bahhhs really loud lol. She’s getting hay, chaffhaye and grain while she’s in there so she shouldn’t be to mad about lol. She even stole popcorn from us last night. I honestly thought she would be more upset about being alone because she’s pretty attached to her dam but she’s doing good.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

sh


LisaCan89 said:


> She's got a good half of a shed to move around in so it's not to bad lol. I have the camera just on a trash can of food and every once in a while she walks up to the camera looks directly into it and bahhhs really loud lol. She's getting hay, chaffhaye and grain while she's in there so she shouldn't be to mad about lol. She even stole popcorn from us last night. I honestly thought she would be more upset about being alone because she's pretty attached to her dam but she's doing good.


she's so cute!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> sh
> 
> she's so cute!!


My daughter and I sat in there with her last night making fake YouTube videos about her lol. She looks so mean when she gets that dazed off look it was cracking me up. We sang the rent song it's been 5 hundred 25 thousand 600 hundred minutes. We are a mess over here.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> I have the camera just on a trash can of food and every once in a while she walks up to the camera looks directly into it and bahhhs really loud lol.


(rofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Silly girl! I hope she gets on with it soon. I hate the waiting game,but the results are almost always worth the days of agony...
Bloody doe code!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Silly girl! I hope she gets on with it soon. I hate the waiting game,but the results are almost always worth the days of agony...
> Bloody doe code!


I'm starting to get convinced she hasn't lost her ligaments and I'm just missing them. She's making me second guess myself when I've been doing this for 5 years and know what ligaments feel like aggh. She however is very needy about being with her mom and she's not protesting the alone time I guess. She ate like crazy for two days but since last night she only nibbles some. That kid was going insane in her last night. Im thinking it's one large kid ahh


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> I'm starting to get convinced she hasn't lost her ligaments and I'm just missing them. She's making me second guess myself when I've been doing this for 5 years and know what ligaments feel like aggh. She however is very needy about being with her mom and she's not protesting the alone time I guess. She ate like crazy for two days but since last night she only nibbles some. That kid was going insane in her last night. Im thinking it's one large kid ahh


If goats didn't keep us guessing...we wouldn't love them so much


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> If goats didn't keep us guessing...we wouldn't love them so much


Yeah. We'd be saying "yeah, same same, every year", yawn. :heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey..Im ready for :up: Same year every year! :wow::haha:. Im beginning to wonder how many more ways they can drive me crazy with?:imok:


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Alright so she had some clear discharge hanging out this morning but only about a few inches long. It remained like that forever today. I just witnessed her on the camera laying down and jumping some like maybe contractions are actually starting. She got up to pee and it's longer now. Hopefully this means something lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Another update haha I went in to look and I’m sure it’s just a lot of the typical mucus plug and after all of this she likely has ligaments in there somewhere really thin since I can’t seem to find them and she’s taking a long friggen time. Debating if I should just put her back outside honestly. :imok:She’s literally making me crazy so if anything she’s accomplished that much.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m in the exact same boat as you right now. Currently in a kidding pen waiting for a girl who keeps seemingly going in and out of labor. I think these does think they’re funny making our weekend revolve around waiting on them.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She looks close!! If I saw that mucus string I’d be watching closely. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> She looks close!! If I saw that mucus string I'd be watching closely. Good luck and keep us posted


I quit I'm putting her back outside with the herd lol. She is now the first goat I have officially been wrong about lol. There's a chance I felt her tendons too. They feel different then what I had been feeling for so idk. I feel everywhere and it's squishy but if I get deep and then kinda start to wrap around her tail I can feel what feels like hard sideways rubber bands so idk. I haven't felt again this morning but she's acting normal. She basically sleep, eats and poops. She even eats when she's laying down. She is laying down a lot which when she was outside all she did was eat and never attempt to nap so she's for sure not quite as comfortable now but no one is in late stage pregnancy so I'll take her out and just go check on her every couple of hours and I may keep putting her up at night I'm not sure yet. I'm hoping she feels more comfortable out there and exercises more to help. I'm pretty certain she's due soon though just because if her ligs are that hard to find it can't be that far away. Her udder has filled a little more but still isn't like boom it's time looking.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> I'm in the exact same boat as you right now. Currently in a kidding pen waiting for a girl who keeps seemingly going in and out of labor. I think these does think they're funny making our weekend revolve around waiting on them.


I just looked at your profile and I lived in lutz before I left Florida for good. I'm from Tampa. I moved to wv for about 5ish years maybe 6 and now I'm in Tennessee. Small world.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

well I hope she lets you know when its time


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> well I hope she lets you know when its time


I sure as heck hope so lol. It's hard for me to believe she could hold out another 21 days. However that's the day the buck was actually put into their pen so who knows. It's just odd to me that her and her dam jumped the gate so much and were around the bucks and not bred. I actually watched him breed her dam so I have an exact day for her at least lol. 
Also I remember that my one buckling was only like 2 months then so he's not gonna be the sire.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> I sure as heck hope so lol. It's hard for me to believe she could hold out another 21 days. However that's the day the buck was actually put into their pen so who knows. It's just odd to me that her and her dam jumped the gate so much and were around the bucks and not bred. I actually watched him breed her dam so I have an exact day for her at least lol.
> Also I remember that my one buckling was only like 2 months then so he's not gonna be the sire.


My 3 month old buckling bred two of my girls and one is hazelnut these goats will keep us on our toes for sure!!!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> My 3 month old buckling bred two of my girls and one is hazelnut these goats will keep us on our toes for sure!!!!


It's not impossible that's for sure. I guess for now I'll watch for her udder to blow up and stop trying to dig for her ligaments lol. She could still make it another 20 days :shrug: at this point nothing will surprise me.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

any updates on your girl?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> any updates on your girl?


I was just getting ready to comment on your post. I'm still waiting too. The udder is no where near ready but I cannot feel the ligaments still. I'm thinking I may slightly feel like up towards the hip bones but the rest was mush. All I know is they have to still be there in order for her to be pregnant but they are almost impossible to find. So it's like part of me looks at her udder and thinks she could easily make it another 18 or so days but she's just gonna waltz around with her ligaments like that for that long? Idk I don't trust her lol









there's barely an udder but it is lower then it was and has definition to it now ‍♀ But it's looking like it could be a while. I'll check on her in about 30 or so minutes.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Update: no change 

also my two girls that are suppose to be due the 11th still have no udder. Ones a 2nd freshener and the other will be on her 5th. I could have swore she usually starts an udder by now in pregnancy but there’s a chance she didn’t take first breeding and is due in March. I was hoping that wasn’t the case because that will mess me up for one day milk test as I’d like everyone to kid close together. I’m going to actually lose my mind this year I just know it. :bonk:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hang in there. (console)


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I need some help. So I have a doe who I thought was bred for the 11th still with no udder ligaments still very much in tack and she’s acting funny today. My husband said she was pawing and making a bed a lot in the shelter. So when I got home from church I went to check on her. She keeps squatting like she has to pee but nothing comes out. She has some mucus as well and I’m worried. Is she aborting?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are her ligaments loose, gone or solid?

No udder at all?

Is she loose in the vulva area?

Any blood discharge?

If she isn’t peeing could be urinary stones. 

If she does pee some and frequently could be urinary infection.

A vet may be wise.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Are her ligaments loose, gone or solid?
> 
> No udder at all?
> 
> ...


Ligaments are solid still. I didn't know females got stones. The discharge isn't super clear or white but I don't know if I'd say it's bloody.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Food wise they get teff hay and chaffhaye. I only grain occasionally. Free choice minerals.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She’s on the ground pushing now. I can’t do this again. I’m so ready to quit.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Dead kid. Nothing connected to it. Wasn’t in a sac or anything. Not sure what’s going on but I’m feeling done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, sometimes things go wrong and they abort.

You can have a vet check her.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry, sometimes things go wrong and they abort.
> 
> You can have a vet check her.


I'm positive I'm having some mineral issues. She hasn't delivered placenta yet and is now just eating and chewing her cud and acting like she feels better? I'm going to try to watch her on and off. I'm really hungry and dehydrated right now so I don't want to sit out there forever. I can see her from my house though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep unfortunately, lack of minerals can play a role.

Does she have afterbirth hanging?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Not at all and the kid wasn’t attached to a cord either.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

If you bump her? Does it feel like there is more?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Tanya said:


> If you bump her? Does it feel like there is more?


I haven't bumped her yet. I will after I eat. I'm going to have my husband go out with me so I can give her a penicillin injection. She seems big to only have one kid too. I'm wondering could they deliver a dead kid and have live ones later? I can't find any info online about this. I'm not quite sure how far along the fetus was either but she should have been due the 11th unless she went into another heat at some point. The genitals were developing and I could tell the goat was going to be mostly black. It wasn't falling apart of anything so I wouldn't think it's been dead that long.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Were the teeth ruptured? If baby was well developed there is a chance there could be more. Take a ret then bump her. I think you should go in and check. Give her banemine too. Get your vet if you think she is not doing well.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear that.:hug:


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Tanya said:


> Were the teeth ruptured? If baby was well developed there is a chance there could be more. Take a ret then bump her. I think you should go in and check. Give her banemine too. Get your vet if you think she is not doing well.


My husband thinks it was decaying a little. I bounced her nothing hits back but she's still pretty tight feeling. I'm thinking she has more to deliver. I'm going to keep an eye on her and I'll probably be calling vet in morning to come check my entire herd. She's weirdly acting completely normal though. When my lamancha aborted she acted a bit off for a while and still isn't really fully herself.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry. Please let a vet check her


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh I’m so sorry you are going through this!!! I really hope you can figure out what is going on so you don’t have to keep having this heartache. If you need anything we are all here for you!! Please take care of yourself


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Im so sorry. This just sucks. Sending hugs


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> I haven't bumped her yet. I will after I eat. I'm going to have my husband go out with me so I can give her a penicillin injection. She seems big to only have one kid too. I'm wondering could they deliver a dead kid and have live ones later? I can't find any info online about this. I'm not quite sure how far along the fetus was either but she should have been due the 11th unless she went into another heat at some point. The genitals were developing and I could tell the goat was going to be mostly black. It wasn't falling apart of anything so I wouldn't think it's been dead that long.


I've heard of does that will abort one baby and go on to have a live birth shortly after so I believe it's a possibility.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Has anyone heard of a goat delivering one fetus and carrying others to term? Besides searching for the kid she seems fine but has yet to deliver a placenta or anymore kids? I didn’t feel anything when I tried to bounce her yesterday but she’s a deep and wide doe. Also judging by the fetus I don’t think she would have been due in two and a half weeks unless they rapidly grow then. I also would think it would have been born alive and die quickly after if she were that far along. I don’t have a lot of money so I’m trying not to call the vet if I absolutely don’t have to but I feel like I may have to. It’s just odd she’s completely normal today. I separated her from the herd but she has her daughter with her because she was in severe panic mode yesterday and when I fed her grain alone she was eating like she had been starving to death.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I've heard of does that will abort one baby and go on to have a live birth shortly after so I believe it's a possibility.


I didn't see this comment. That's what I was about to ask. I just don't know if maybe she should deliver a placenta still with that kid or not. I know last year when I had triplets it was clear they were in two different horns because I had one large very lively buckling and the other two were small and premature. There was only one placenta though if I remember correctly. Idk it was an odd birth. Like the size difference was astonishing.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So I had only had the buck in there for one heat cycle but then returned him I think 6 weeks later. If for some reason she didn’t take for the February due date she would be due around end of March.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the kid was rotting within, that is concerning.
If any other kids are in there, they most likely wouldn’t survive, toxins are being released.

Having a vet check her out and doing an ultrasound will let you know if anything is left in there.

No afterbirth is another concern.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@LisaCan89 how is she doing?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> @LisaCan89 how is she doing?


I contacted the vet this morning and I'm waiting to hear back. She's still eating, drinking and moving around but still hasn't delivered the after birth. I bumped her yesterday and I'm pretty positive I feel another kid at least. I just couldn't make out if it was moving or not but I felt something. Her teats are starting to get milk now which is odd to me. I'm mostly worried this will result in a c section which is going to further put us in to debt but I'll feel horrible if I lose her. We have 5 human children too so when it comes to money we try to be super careful and I understand my husband being worried about spending money but it's been to long already so I had to do it.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I feel like at this point I should know things happen sometimes but my heart still hurts so much. I had a really crappy year mid 2020. I lost two bucks and two doelings. I was working a lot and just not giving enough care or paying enough attention to catch everything. I’m not working now because of the kids being in and out of school and having no one to watch them so now I’m broke but I’ve been putting so much energy into them. I bought a bunch of medications and everything to have on hand so I’d be more prepared when things happened ect. So I put a lot of money into them this year too so knowing that I’ve lost all these kids already is rough. I planned on only retaining one doe so that I could make some money back this year.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

LisaCan89 said:


> I contacted the vet this morning and I'm waiting to hear back. She's still eating, drinking and moving around but still hasn't delivered the after birth. I bumped her yesterday and I'm pretty positive I feel another kid at least. I just couldn't make out if it was moving or not but I felt something. Her teats are starting to get milk now which is odd to me. I'm mostly worried this will result in a c section which is going to further put us in to debt but I'll feel horrible if I lose her. We have 5 human children too so when it comes to money we try to be super careful and I understand my husband being worried about spending money but it's been to long already so I had to do it.


This is my husband's slower time of year, so I can completely relate to a tight budget situation. Hopefully the vet can give some positive news and she won't need a C-Section or anything like that. Maybe she just miscarried a kid and all the others are going to be just fine. Either way, thanks for giving us an update


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a question for you, do you during breeding season let the buck run with the does for several months? The reason I ask is I used to do that and one year in particular I had 2 sets of triplets from does who normally only had twins and on one doe there was one very large buck and 2 obviously premature does (DOA)The other doe had two very healthy buck/doe twins and one premature doe (DOA)I believe it is possible to get pregnant at separate times...... I could be wrong on this so maybe some more experienced people will say otherwise. But it’s a thought.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> This is my husband's slower time of year, so I can completely relate to a tight budget situation. Hopefully the vet can give some positive news and she won't need a C-Section or anything like that. Maybe she just miscarried a kid and all the others are going to be just fine. Either way, thanks for giving us an update


She will be out later this afternoon $90 for the farm call/exam/ultrasound and then we talk more money after she finds out what's wrong and we discuss treatment plans. Man this is rough. She's a great vet though and very experienced so I trust her.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I have a question for you, do you during breeding season let the buck run with the does for several months? The reason I ask is I used to do that and one year in particular I had 2 sets of triplets from does who normally only had twins and on one doe there was one very large buck and 2 obviously premature does (DOA)The other doe had two very healthy buck/doe twins and one premature doe (DOA)I believe it is possible to get pregnant at separate times...... I could be wrong on this so maybe some more experienced people will say otherwise. But it's a thought.


So the ones I had last year were left with a buck for 2 months. Seems to be pretty common practice. I however pulled my buck after I witnessed him breeding three of my does. I then put him in about 6 weeks later because they were not staying in their fence and were bothering my neighbor. 7 acres to browse but going through the wood line to hang out on someone else's porch.

So they are either due by feb 14th or not until end of March. Also this particular doe was jumping my gate. To be with the bucks up until he was put in for breeding so I was actually shocked she wasn't bred sooner. The vet will be here around 3. I'm hoping it's a simple fix like a shot or something but I also know this could result in c section. I honestly don't think the kid/kids are alive.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh You have very stubborn goats. And yes. They do love some one elses porche....
Please let us know.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She still hasn’t been here. At 4 I asked if she had called because my service is wonky and told her to just head over if I don’t answer. She said she hasn’t called yet that she had to sew up a horse and would call me back. That’s been 2 hours ago. I’m about to just cancel.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

well, I hope you get some answers soon. please let us know.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Hopefully she makes it out soon.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Update on Groovy! My husband was right she somehow managed to pass her placenta in a short time frame and eat the evidence without me ever know lol. I stayed out there with her for a while after she lost the kid. Then I went in for a bit and went back out to check on her and she was screaming and going crazy so I brought her to the shed so I could leave my camera open and watch her haha. 
You can’t put a price on peace of mind though so I’m glad she’s okay. I asked her about getting some bose and she doesn’t recommend it. She looked at my minerals and recommended something that she had a feed store formulate for goats. She said everyone she has switched it to never has to copper bolus or bose now. She told me after about a month on the new mineral she would be okay to breed back. I may wait longer I’m not sure. I’m kinda shocked she was giving me another single though. Anywho I’m out $90 but I’m no longer worrying and in tears.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh good! So glad she’s ok and you can sleep well tonight! :hug:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank goodness!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Phew, that’s got to be a relief. Now you can breathe a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

On a happier note her daughter Daisy’s udder seems to be growing more and more on a daily basis and she has been losing a lot of mucus plug. Her kid hopefully kids lol are kicking around like crazy still. The vet got to feel. I’m praying she has a nice easy delivery. My doe due on the 14th her udder hasn’t changed much I imagine the week before her DD it will start making more changes. 
And my daughter and I built another small goat field yesterday. Hoping eventually I’ll have enough fenced areas to do a rotation but I need to make another big field for my does so I can kill the pasture they are on before that weed makes it’s big comeback. The weather has been pretty spring like these last couple of weeks besides this temp drop we just had. It was almost 70 degrees here on Tuesday.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Little updated udder picture. We are constantly loosing strands of mucus plug so we are getting closer but maybe just maybe we are holding out until the 8th. As long as I get a healthy baby from her and that she stays healthy that's all I care about.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute! Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Super cute udder!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Debating if I should start putting her up at night. Ligaments are even harder to find now. Like I can only slightly feel the squish of them up towards her hips and the rest I can’t even feel at all. It’s completely squishy around her tail and everything. Udder still not full so I know labor is not today but I do get worried she’s gonna kid one day at night while the temps are dropped. Expecting possible rain turning into snow tonight into tomorrow. So wet and disgusting out here. Bleh. I just don’t want to have to keep wasting bedding it sucks lol. I’ll also add that the baby is no longer way up high moving. It’s lower in the belly now so we are inching closer each day. I have company coming from WV on the 3rd too so I’m trying to get my wreck of a house decent.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

One week before kidding, I start watching closer and pen them up at night individually.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> One week before kidding, I start watching closer and pen them up at night individually.


That's what I'm thinking. I'm worried if she's like her dam the kid will come fast. Her dam held out until day 150 though lol. The earliest her DD should be is the 8th(day 145). I'm pretty sure she stopped jumping the gate a bit before I put him in there so I don't believe an earlier date is possible anymore. Praying she has twins and not a giant single. She doesn't show as much as my one due on the 14th but she is bigger then her dam was her FF so there's hope lol.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m so excited for you!!! I usually start putting them up at night a week before as well just to be on the safe side and change the bedding after they kid when the newborns are in there they get fresh bedding their first night.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ye


daisysmaid said:


> I'm so excited for you!!! I usually start putting them up at night a week before as well just to be on the safe side and change the bedding after they kid when the newborns are in there they get fresh bedding their first night.


Yeah I decided I'd wait because there's just some pee and poop but not a gross enough amount that I need to be concerned with it. Daisy had a lot to say about the snow this morning. She was not thrilled lol. I could feel her ligaments better today then I could yesterday and when I squeezed on them her little tail started spinning almost. I'm thinking I made her uncomfortable. I'm gonna start putting her up tonight. The snow is coming down good. I didn't think it would actually snow or stick because yesterday was in the mid 50s.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Good luck with your kidding! Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lindsay1983 said:


> Good luck with your kidding! Can't wait to see pictures!


Thank you! I've been driving myself crazy for a month now so I'm beyond ready lol looks like we are going to have bitterly cold temps this weekend and more snow which is her EDD time.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a Nigerian/Pygmy cross that’s due soon as well. Although unsure of EDD. She’s doing a lot of laying around today. Not eating. Hopefully soon.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Starting at about 7 last night I noticed on video she kept pawing the ground but not actually laying down. When she did lay down it was for long. She just spent the entire night standing and chewing her cud on and off so I lost sleep watching her because here goes more doe code stuff. Well it’s now 6:17 am the restlessness has gotten worse we are up down up down. I haven’t went out and actually checked on her yet but I will soon. Today would be the worst day to kid because my guest are driving in and I still have a lot of stuff in the house to do to get ready for them. Yikes. I’m worried I caused this but stressing her out and moving her yesterday because at 5 yesterday she was normal.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Update: no udder change or much of a ligament change. She is just straight up uncomfortable and that’s understandable given today is possibly day 140. Being very pregnant is never fun for anyone lol anywho off to start my housework before my children wake up.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Update: no udder change or much of a ligament change. She is just straight up uncomfortable and that's understandable given today is possibly day 140. Being very pregnant is never fun for anyone lol anywho off to start my housework before my children wake up.


I have one in the same spot. So uncomfortable it looks like she's in labor lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Be careful of the doe code...don’t let her know today would be horrible or she’ll for sure start pushing lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I have one in the same spot. So uncomfortable it looks like she's in labor lol


I'm telling you man and that kid is crazy so it brings back memories for me haha.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Be careful of the doe code...don't let her know today would be horrible or she'll for sure start pushing lol


That's what I was afraid of. I was like oh crap that doe code is about to show up even more lol. She's actually sleeping now after keeping me up all night go figure. My doe that aborted was in such great spirits this morning. When I came into the fence she started running and jumping around like a little kid. It made me feel good to see her feeling better too.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She’s at it again. God give me strength today lol. It’s my best friend from wv and her two kids coming in. We use to all live together and kinda helped raise eachother babies because we were all young and I think scared of being on our own. Today her daughter turns 12 so I’m wanting to make sure I can pull together something special for her too ahh. This is partially her moms gift to her because our oldest kids are 5 months apart and best friends.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s saying... but momma babies would be a special present for your friends...lol just joking...
I hope all goes smooth and you have a great visit. 
Give her a buddy and let her be a goat ...it’ll be ok.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> She's saying... but momma babies would be a special present for your friends...lol just joking...
> I hope all goes smooth and you have a great visit.
> Give her a buddy and let her be a goat ...it'll be ok.


I'll probably put her back out with her herd and just bring her back in every night. I like for them to have all the exercise. I did think about bringing the one due on the 14th in for company but I was like eh it's probably better for her to run around outside.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Isnt she the escape artist? If so, I’d give her a buddy for the day so you don’t have to watch for her escaping


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Isnt she the escape artist? If so, I'd give her a buddy for the day so you don't have to watch for her escaping


She is because she was following her dam but after they got bred they stopped doing it. I'm hoping with age and heaviness it will stop. I have some boards up above the gate as well to make it higher. Her dam still found a way but she stopped after that. 
However she's very hard to get back to the shed. Yesterday she made herself fall over 3 times on the way to the shed. The collar wasn't tight or anything she was being insanely dramatic this time. Basically I'm at a loss because I want her to have fun outside but also I don't like stressing her out bringing her back and forth. Maybe I'll bring the other doe in and if I finish before my friend gets here I'll let them out to browse together and then get them back in later with grain.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope you have a great day with your friend with no goat drama


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

View attachment 196947


Teats are a filling. My friend is hoping she goes before they leave Saturday afternoon lol.

Editing to add I looked at her around 5 pm today and they didn't look like this so this happened in a few hours.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Not sure why the same picture uploaded twice up there. I just started using the app and I apparently suck at it.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Alright my EDD was tomorrow but I'm gonna go ahead and stretch my guess to the 11th. The buck was pretty breed happy for that day and since I see no pre labor symptoms today I'm gonna go with that. Then I have one due for the 14th who's udder has barely changed so we will see how that goes. I have for the most part chilled out because I'm tired of driving myself insane lol. So I check a couple times a day but I'm not losing sleep over anyone right now or trying to find every little indication of omg is today the day? Because so far once labor starts it's been pretty obvious.
View attachment 197129


Hoping the udder fills towards the top and that's not poor attachment. It's bothering me how it looks so far


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

How this one is suppose to be due on the 14th idk because her udder is still mini lol. The buck wasn't even in there for 3 weeks though so I'd think she had to have taken around the time I witnessed her bred so who even knows.

also attaching pictures of cuteness.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Doe code strikes again lol
I hope she goes soon so your friend can be there.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Doe code strikes again lol
> I hope she goes soon so your friend can be there.


She's already gone lol. They didn't stay long. Oh well. I'm at the point now that they will kid when they kid haha. Also it's getting so warm out that I'm not sure locking them up is even necessary anymore.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I should have knocked on wood. There’s a chance of an ice storm this weekend lol. Almost 70 degrees today and a possible ice storm. I’m pretty positive we won’t get an ice storm but it will end up being to cold for babies to be born and that’s about when they should kid. Should being the key word.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You’re getting what’s leaving us. We were 78 two days ago now tonight in the twenties with winter mix warnings


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> You're getting what's leaving us. We were 78 two days ago now tonight in the twenties with winter mix warnings


This weather is being really disrespectful lol. It had one of my chickens tricked for a little over a week and now she's stopped laying again. I'm from Florida but lived in wv for about 6 years and I got my share of snow so I'm okay with not having snow and ice lol. Tennessee is so crazy though. The weather is so flip floppy. It seems like it's been like that in most states though.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Alright so this is a first for me. I woke up to check on does this morning and the one I have today for day 145 had a mess on her udder and I’m pretty sure it’s pee? Should I wipe it off? I’ve heard of urine burning bucks so I didn’t know if it may hurt her if I don’t clean her off? I’ve never experienced this before and it’s odd for me. Her udder isn’t very big right now either. Idk if she peed on herself while sleeping or what.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May be pee or discharge.
Some does can’t hold it in well if they are heavy pregnant. 

If the weather is warm enough and it doesn’t stress her too much, you can clean her up. 
If not, just leave her be.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Daisy seems to finally be in early labor. I thought this day would never come haha
Yesterday while I was cooking I turned on my camera and noticed clear discharge hanging a good bit out of her. I didn’t get to excited because she did this a few weeks ago but the girl has been losing loads and loads of mucus plug this last week. The most I’ve ever witnessed a doe lose and even after this stuff fell out she had more come out so I felt her ligaments. I had to dig pretty deep for them but I found them and they were barely hanging on. Again I wasn’t trying to get too excited because she’s got games. I kept my camera on all night. She acted normal ate and slept. Around 2 am I noticed her acting off and her udder finally filled that top portion. She’s having some contractions but nothing major just yet. She’s in stand and stare mode. Occasionally there is some cud chewing. I’m just watching her from the camera until things seem to get real.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She’s waiting for you to relax and not watch the camera !
Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> She's waiting for you to relax and not watch the camera !
> Good luck! I hope all goes well!


I'm sure she is lol 
She's squatting a lot now. Getting pretty uncomfortable. I want to be with her but I think she's one who prefers her space lol. Once I feel like she's really getting there I'll run out and have one of my older girls babysit my toddler. I hope everything is okay. Her udder never fully filled.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting! Hopefully she will get going soon. I have had a number of does kid without fully filling. Many of them fill the rest of the way during active labor and the few hours after. I wouldn't try to worry too much. Good luck!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

SandyNubians said:


> Exciting! Hopefully she will get going soon. I have had a number of does kid without fully filling. Many of them fill the rest of the way during active labor and the few hours after. I wouldn't try to worry too much. Good luck!


How long do you allow them to be in early labor before you do a two finger check? I've never did that before but she already seems so tired. No pushing at all still so I believe she's okay. I just always worry about FF. Also I saw a baby move and I thought you were not suppose to see babies move in labor? It's the first time I've seen the kid move in sometime.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

LisaCan89 said:


> How long do you allow them to be in early labor before you do a two finger check? I've never did that before but she already seems so tired. No pushing at all still so I believe she's okay. I just always worry about FF. Also I saw a baby move and I thought you were not suppose to see babies move in labor? It's the first time I've seen the kid move in sometime.


Usually I don't. If you are worried, I don't see any issue with gloving up and doing a quick check. As long as your hands are clean and it is just a couple fingers she won't need anything(antibiotics). It sounds like she may just be uncomfortable right now. Once they start pushing, I give them 15-30 minutes(depending on how they are acting) before I go in and check. I have had kids moving as a doe is giving birth. Usually, if there are 3, I can still feel one moving. She may just be in early, early labor right. Just keep watching her closely and if you feel something is wrong give her a quick check(as long as it's not stressing her too much). I have learned, gut feelings are usually right.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Th


SandyNubians said:


> Usually I don't. If you are worried, I don't see any issue with gloving up and doing a quick check. As long as your hands are clean and it is just a couple fingers she won't need anything(antibiotics). It sounds like she may just be uncomfortable right now. Once they start pushing, I give them 15-30 minutes(depending on how they are acting) before I go in and check. I have had kids moving as a doe is giving birth. Usually, if there are 3, I can still feel one moving. She may just be in early, early labor right. Just keep watching her closely and if you feel something is wrong give her a quick check(as long as it's not stressing her too much). I have learned, gut feelings are usually right.


Thank you! She's been having contractions for sure but it doesn't look like it's even opening her up any so idk if I should even bother checking her right now. She's probably just gonna have me up late tonight lol. I've never had to glove up and check before pushing so I'd rather not. She doesn't move around as much as my other goats have in early labor so it's probably taking a bit longer to position kids. Poor girl looks so tired and confused. She hasn't ate any hay today but she did eat chaffhaye and has been drinking water still. Just got a little concerned because I noticed discomfort around 2 am but not sure she was having contractions just yet then.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Lurking and waiting. Hoping she progresses without any issues and the kid(s) make it here safe and sound. It seems that some of these threads have the countdown from first signs of labor to kids to be hours, so there may be no need to worry. I would probably be worried because that's my nature, so I'm hoping that she's just having a bit slower go at it being a FF


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are pushing and you do not have a kid on the ground within 30-45 max, you should go in. 

Pre labor is when she is getting the kids into position. 
Not to the pushing stage yet of getting up and down, nesting with a discharge.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> If they are pushing and you do not have a kid on the ground within 30-45 max, you should go in.
> 
> Pre labor is when she is getting the kids into position.
> Not to the pushing stage yet of getting up and down, nesting with a discharge.


I think she just had a cloudburst pregnancy. I swear I felt kids in there and I'm so confused. She had a white bubble with nothing so I went in and out comes the red bag that usually has the placenta. I can't feel anything but what feels maybe like a muscle.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Because here's what presenting now


----------



## jmsdvm (Apr 2, 2014)

She may have started to deliver without the placenta rupturing. But those are now the water bag layers inside so the placenta is open. You should see a kid soon.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

jmsdvm said:


> She may have started to deliver without the placenta rupturing. But those are now the water bag layers inside so the placenta is open. You should see a kid soon.


It's been a while and I couldn't feel anything in birth canal


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@LisaCan89 how is your doe? I hope things are ok.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> @LisaCan89 how is your doe? I hope things are ok.


She finally delivered a dead kid after I went to bed sure I wasn't feeling anything. I kept waking up having anxiety attacks because even when the vet was out she had felt a kid moving so I was like I can't be crazy and google said cloudburst pregnancies don't have placentas. She now has placenta material hanging out. I'm bummed because that kid was alive in early labor. I'm getting ready to go outside. I don't want to get out of bed. I'm cold and both physically and mentally exhausted from this year so far.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so very sorry. :hug:
You did what you could do.
Both you and Daisy did all you could, and it isn’t anybody’s fault.
Give her extra love today! :inlove:


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> I am so very sorry. :hug:
> You did what you could do.
> Both you and Daisy did all you could, and it isn't anybody's fault.
> Give her extra love today! :inlove:


I will. It was a mostly black doeling with blue eyes. Pretty small but term.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m so sorry. We’re all here for you ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry for the loss. Its hard. Its so hard. But remember you did everything you could have. Nature has a strange way of protecting the species. There could have been something wrong. You can never foresee this. You are great goat mamma. Remember that.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

There’s another kid. We have been trying for hours to get it out and it’s not happening. Gonna have to call the vet. Head was coming sideways but at first we thought it was the rump. So didn’t know what we were doing. We tried pushing back in and twisting but she’s giving up now. My 11 year old is freaking amazing. I’m so proud of her even if the outcome isn’t good.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry :hug:Hopefully the vet will be able to get the kid out and mama is ok. Praying for a good outcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

SandyNubians said:


> So sorry :hug:Hopefully the vet will be able to get the kid out and mama is ok. Praying for a good outcome!


There's no way I'm gonna be able to afford a c section. I'm starting to think I should just put her down which is something I've never thought of. Last time I had a stuck kid we actually cut the kid apart to get it out but we were able to get enough out to do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m so sorry. That is such a tough decision to have to make.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m still waiting to hear back from the vet. I’m exhausted. I laid my two year old down for nap and I want to fall asleep with her so bad but I’m waiting on a call back. I may try to rest my eyes but it’s hard knowing she’s in there and I can’t help her. I’ve only had 3 does born on my farm so far and she’s one of them. I also no longer have her sire so her and her two sisters are all I have left from him and I just really don’t want to have to say goodbye.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I am so so sorry you are going through this!!!! Hugs and thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Sending hugs to you. This is the hard part about goats that we don't always like to talk about. My heart is breaking for you


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Damfino @happybleats @GoofyGoat @AndersonRanch 
I hope someone here has some advice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

More than likely that baby is dead too...which means it's swelling and dry. You need lots and lots of lube or cooking oil. Next..stand her up and prop her rear end higher than shoulder end. A hay bale can help since she will be weak. Throw a blanket or towel on the bale first. Buy elevating her rear can open some space to work. Cutting baby out maybe the only way but risky for mom. This is every goat owners worse night mare. Sending hugs and prayers


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Has the vet been able to get back with you? I hope your doing ok


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

happybleats said:


> More than likely that baby is dead too...which means it's swelling and dry. You need lots and lots of lube or cooking oil. Next..stand her up and prop her rear end higher than shoulder end. A hay bale can help since she will be weak. Throw a blanket or towel on the bale first. Buy elevating her rear can open some space to work. Cutting baby out maybe the only way but risky for mom. This is every goat owners worse night mare. Sending hugs and prayers


I tried that as well I actually held her back legs up with my arms forever and let her rest her head on my knee. It was rough. We tried everything. My husband put her down because she couldn't walk and was in a lot of pain. She could barely even make a sound anymore. Like if I scooted her somewhere she would fall on her back or side and not be able to get up on her on. It was bad and horrible to watch.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Has the vet been able to get back with you? I hope your doing ok


I text her after Facebook messaging her and leaving a vm. She said sorry I can't today I'm off and at the doctor and referred me to UT which would be lik a 2k c section. I was pretty mad. I get they need breaks but had she let me know sooner maybe my husband could have found a way in between jobs to take her to a clinic. By the time he was home from work she was done. I don't think anything would have saved her at this point. I cried and told her how sorry I was and how much I loved her. One of the toughest things I've ever experienced and I've watched my husband cut up a kid to get it out of a doe before. By far the worst kidding thus far. The last goat I had a c section for I was stupid and kept pulling just a single leg and she was walking around with a leg hanging out of her for like 10 hours and so she took the c section fine. This poor girl couldn't move anymore.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I am so sorry. We went through this exact same thing over the weekend. It’s absolutely heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you hun. I am so incredibly sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry both her and you went through that. You did the right thing. ((Hugs))


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I am so sorry you all had to go through that!! I can’t even imagine what it must feel like. Prayers are with you and your family!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I just feel like I’m not okay and I hope I did the very best thing for her. I just keep replaying everything in my head like maybe if I did this differently it would have played out better. The 27th would have been her birthday. So now her mom aborted a kid plus lost this kid. This year can kick rocks. I’m trying so hard to be tough but I’m struggling. I can hardly eat. I’m hoping getting rest tonight will help me tomorrow. My husband keeps telling me these things happen and I’m just gonna have to toughen up. Maybe breeding goats isn’t for someone like me. Idk I just love them all so deeply. It’s hard not to attach yourself to something you pretty much grew yourself. I never expected her to have issues because she’s was pretty deep and wide for a FF and her dam delivered her as a giant single on day 150. I’m now hoping my other isn’t due until March because I’m not ready to do this again.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so very sorry you are going through this. What's done is done so never second guess what you did. She's now at peace. I hope you find the strength to get through this.:rose:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I am so sorry. We went through this exact same thing over the weekend. It's absolutely heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you hun. I am so incredibly sorry


Sorry to hear you had this happen too. :hug:
I wish I could help take your pain away @LisaCan89 and @MidnightRavenFarm.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Im so sorry  You did the best you could and in the end did the most selfless thing you could do. Ending her pain and suffering. These things suck. The last 2 years I have been having issues with my does and kids. I was so sick of losing kids(and a very special doe at one point) and thought about just getting rid of everyone. It takes such a physical and mental toll on you. But when the times are good, they really are good. When you have livestock these things are bound to happen at one point or another. Goats get old, sick, injured, and some have difficulties like this. Most years are amazing. Some years will be horrible. I hope you get through this and realize you did the best you could. If not, I wouldn't blame you. It is exhasting and hard.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so so sorry! It’s so hard sometimes. Hugs to you and your family. I love all of mine like they’re members of the family too and it’s crushing. 99% of the time things work out fine but when they don’t it does take a toll. Sending prayers and strength your way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, prayers sent.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Another bad kidding. Got the vet out and she was able to pull the kid. Hoping she will be alright but I am highly considering selling out because I can’t afford this. Would be much cheaper to breed rabbits and poultry ugh.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh no, I’m so sorry. I don’t have goats yet so I don’t have any advice or wisdom to share, but that is really sad. Raising animals is so hard. I hope the doe is doing okay and that you are too. I hope you are around friends and family who are supportive and understand how difficult it is.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

LisaCan89 said:


> Another bad kidding. Got the vet out and she was able to pull the kid. Hoping she will be alright but I am highly considering selling out because I can't afford this. Would be much cheaper to breed rabbits and poultry ugh.


Did the baby make it? Sorry I was confused by your post. Is the doe ok? I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. My heart goes out to you. ❤


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lindsay1983 said:


> Did the baby make it? Sorry I was confused by your post. Is the doe ok? I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. My heart goes out to you. ❤


No. This kid had likely been dead before birth. Had the head crooked a bit to the side with a leg twisted around it. It even took the vet a good 30 minutes to get it out. She's not doing the greatest.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve decided if this doe doesn’t pull through I’m selling out. She still hasn’t gotten up. She’s insanely swollen and maybe a little torn.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Gosh, praying that she starts looking better and recovers quickly.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Her temp is at 100.3. Vet said just keep her under lamp and check again in an hour. I just got her to drink some warm water too. My baby


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> Her temp is at 100.3. Vet said just keep her under lamp and check again in an hour. I just got her to drink some warm water too. My baby


I am keeping you both in my thoughts. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I know how you feel - I take the hard times SO hard because I'm so close to my animals, and constantly question whether I am strong enough to do this. I'm really hoping she is going to pull through and give you a bright spot here.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Praying for a good outcome for your doe.
You have all our support here.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh man I’m so sorry you guys are going through this!!! Prayers sent she pulls through for you


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She nibbled some hay!!! Hoping that’s a good sign. She’s still not up but it’s probably gonna take another dose or two of pain meds to get her feeling okay.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Your situation reminded me of this thread by @MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/we-lost-hazel-yesterday.217873/
They basically had an "abortion storm", and came to the conclusion it was severe selenium deficiency that caused it. They gave the remaining does that were expecting MUSE and they all had healthy babies.
I just can't help wondering if it is a similar thing for your does.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> Your situation reminded me of this thread by @MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/we-lost-hazel-yesterday.217873/
> They basically had an "abortion storm", and came to the conclusion it was severe selenium deficiency that caused it. They gave the remaining does that were expecting MUSE and they all had healthy babies.
> I just can't help wondering if it is a similar thing for your does.


To be honest that's what I think it is but when I asked for bose from the vet after the second abortion she said no she doesn't like that. I still haven't been able to get out and get the mineral she recommended but I don't understand how a loose mineral is going to help when they are this deficient. I may end up taking a single goat into a clinic just to have another vet prescribe it. I'll check out that thread. Yeah the coats and everything are rough on the does. The FF still has nice feeling coats but the one we put down did have a fish tail. I can't help but think I could have saved her if I would have tried sooner. She had a kid moving in her during early labor so all of her kids were not dead they just eventually drowned in there. I was even thinking chlamydia but one of them lost the kids super early and the second maybe mid pregnancy and one didn't take her first breeding and is now due end of March but I'm concerned it's going to be another bad situation. Hopefully because she's a big doe and she's been around the block a few times she would have issues passing anything if it does result in dead kids again. The goat that's down now too had a pretty good size difference in her kids too. Both were bucks. Today would have been day 150 for her so she went to term at least.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

How's your doe doing today? Any updates?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> To be honest that's what I think it is but when I asked for bose from the vet after the second abortion she said no she doesn't like that. .


My vet ALSO said he didn't like to give bose while they were pregnant. Really frustrating, but we are trying to make it up with the gel.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So I walked in this morning to give her pain meds and she was in a different spot meaning she got up and moved yay! I crush up her pill and suck up a yummy liquid to give her and she thinks it’s a tasty treat. Well after I gave her the meds she got up to follow me and attempt to yell at me(she’s pretty hoarse) because she wanted more lol. She’s clearly very sore and bruised because walking doesn’t look comfortable but she’s trying. She’s eating well and drinking good and her poop is turning to pellets again. She’s also chewing cud which is a good sign. Praying it goes up from here.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh gosh, I'm so so happy to hear that! Crossing my fingers she keeps feeling better!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! I pray she keeps improving!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m so glad things are looking up for you!! You’ve been on my mind. Hopefully this helps heal your heart ❤


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, I’m so sorry you’ve been going through this. It’s great she’s starting to feel better. I’m sending prayers your way!
Can you order Replamin and do loader doses on all your other pregnant does? It’s higher in selenium than normal selenium vitamin e gel. You give it for 5 days then once a week. It’s a bit pricey but it does help a lot. Also give calcium gummies and vitamin c tabs daily.
You can order Replamin from TSC, Jeffers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is feeling better, rooting for her.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She’s getting around a lot more today. Still waking a bit funny but she’s trying to find stuff to get into lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good to hear!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank for the update! I’m glad she’s better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear she is doing ok.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So she has what looks like an impacted vulva. I tried to spray it off with the hose today with no progress. My husband said maybe it’s a scab but would the whole vulva scab? It’s weird. I just don’t like the idea that there’s possibly stuff trapped in there and also how will she close up back there? I’ll try to get a picture tomorrow to see if anyone has any idea what I should do.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@happybleats @GoofyGoat 
Is this when a uterine flush should be done?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> @happybleats @GoofyGoat
> Is this when a uterine flush should be done?


It's like rock hard. I was gonna try to wiggle a q tip around it but my husband told me not to but how is she suppose to close up and heal with what seems like a rock inside her vulva?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> It's like rock hard. I was gonna try to wiggle a q tip around it but my husband told me not to but how is she suppose to close up and heal with what seems like a rock inside her vulva?


I've never dealt with this. Is it crusty dried goo? I'd try gently soaking it off with warm wet compresses to get a better look.
Personally if it were me I'd get a vet involved because they need to free drain to clean out what's building up could be an infection.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm with @GoofyGoat. She needs to be open to be able to drain. May have to get the vet out if you cant get the crusty off with warm compresses


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe dried blood and such..if upu can post a picture that would help.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> I've never dealt with this. Is it crusty dried goo? I'd try gently soaking it off with warm wet compresses to get a better look.
> Personally if it were me I'd get a vet involved because they need to free drain to clean out what's building up could be an infection.


Ughh I can't afford to keep having her out. So in the first 24 hours she wouldn't get up and she had loose stool so I'm worried it's old poop. I tried spraying it off yesterday but on the outside when it did start to separate some it looked like a scab but she shouldn't have a scab covering her entire opening. I've been hoping since she's up and moving a lot now that it would come loose. I've been letting her outside because it's just healthier to me then her being locked up in a shed. I won't put her in with the other goats yet because even though she's waking fine now she's still not 100%. She likes to hang outside the fence with them. She misses her mom and sister. I did let her sister out with her though. Today is day 9 of pain meds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture? Is it her vulva? Did she pass the placenta? It sounds like you do need to get that removed. She needs to flush out. By now she probably needs intervention and be flushed out with saline and iodine along with penicillin injections.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Ughh I can't afford to keep having her out. So in the first 24 hours she wouldn't get up and she had loose stool so I'm worried it's old poop. I tried spraying it off yesterday but on the outside when it did start to separate some it looked like a scab but she shouldn't have a scab covering her entire opening. I've been hoping since she's up and moving a lot now that it would come loose. I've been letting her outside because it's just healthier to me then her being locked up in a shed. I won't put her in with the other goats yet because even though she's waking fine now she's still not 100%. She likes to hang outside the fence with them. She misses her mom and sister. I did let her sister out with her though. Today is day 9 of pain meds.


I'm worried, 9 days of pain meds is an awful lot. Can you put some mineral oil or vasoline on it to soften it then apply warm compresses to soak it off. You don't want her vulva closed like that. It's not normal or healthy. You're looking at an infection waiting to happen..sorry! I understand about money being really tight! I'm in the same boat, it's hard.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I just looked at it again and didn’t have my phone to take a picture but where I did wet it it’s loosening up. It’s not closed completely because she was leaking stuff out of it. The vet actually pulled her afterbirth out ::yikes:: completely through me off but she had her hand in there to make sure there were no more kids and just pulled the whole thing out looked at it tossed it. It really does look like a scab it’s weird. Seems to be slowly peeling off so I’ll keep putting warm compresses on it. I’ve never seen this before. I had a Pygmy I pulled a baby for hours on before we ended up cutting the baby up to take it out and she bounced back so much faster. She never walked weird and behhed weird or scabbed up. Her pain med is meloxicam so it’s not a crazy strong pain med but you would think the swelling would have went down. I’m wondering if she will ever fully recover from this.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm worried, 9 days of pain meds is an awful lot. Can you put some mineral oil or vasoline on it to soften it then apply warm compresses to soak it off. You don't want her vulva closed like that. It's not normal or healthy. You're looking at an infection waiting to happen..sorry! I understand about money being really tight! I'm in the same boat, it's hard.


I thought about the Vaseline. I wanted to use a q tip and try to basically lube it up but it really looks like a scab. I'm weirded out. I may still do it later though since it seems to be coming loose a bit now.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

It’s off now. It was basically a giant scab. She’s still super swollen back there and torn beyond anything I’ve ever seen. Now I have to worry about flies since it’s spring here now. I don’t think her vulva will ever look normal. Also seeing her not pregnant makes me look at her and know she was far to small to be bred despite the fact she was almost a year at breeding. Poor girl. I feel like a c section would have been easier to recover from then this.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Also I started that new mineral the vet recommended. It’s pretty high in copper but the selinum is lower then what’s in sweet Lix. Now some of my goats have scours. The two bucks and one of my does. I thought it was my entire herd at first and it freaked me out. They have been eating it like crazy which I was told that Will happen at first but to the point it hurt their rumens? Idk. We have also had a lot of rain a lot.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is everyone? I hope they are getting used to the new mineral and stopped scouring. Did you leave the sweetlix out as well?
I am still thinking about the possible selenium issue. Are you giving the remaining does that are still due to kid extra selenium in Replamin or gel?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> How is everyone? I hope they are getting used to the new mineral and stopped scouring. Did you leave the sweetlix out as well?
> I am still thinking about the possible selenium issue. Are you giving the remaining does that are still due to kid extra selenium in Replamin or gel?


No more scours thankfully and they are getting peppier. Starting to hop around and play again. I'm starting to think the two left due are not even bred at this point and I'm fine with that because if I can get them well enough I may breed at least two of them for fall. However I had the buck in there for a while so idk if anyone got bred again for later on but I'm thinking maybe Khalessi just wasn't taking any breedings due to selenium issues. Do you think I can use the selenium vitamin e paste more then once a month? I used up all my sweetlix between giving the new stuff so I'm out. I'll take a picture of the label of this mineral. The amount of copper compared to sweetlix is a lot. I'm probably going to do two classes of wormers on everyone soon too due to all the rain and the stress everyone has went through. I may very well hold off breeding even longer. I just want to make sure I get everyone in optimal health. Also there's problems on getting my gold buck papered because his dam died and when she marked her dead she put the wrong date so now it looks like she was dead before he was born and I'm super aggravated.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> Do you think I can use the selenium vitamin e paste more then once a month?


I think if I were you I would start a new thread for the selenium issue. That way more people will see it and respond.
I am glad they are all doing better.
Might be a good thing it the two are not bred at this point. It gives you time to heal.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is mom? I hope she’s ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

